# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الحمدلله العمليه نجحت  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## aboali

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله كثيرا الحمدلله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شى لقد قومت باجراء عمليه لازالة عدد5 غضاريف من العمود الفقرى والحمدلله لقد نجحت العمليه والحمدلله على يد د/حسن الشافعى بمستشفى الانجلو بالزمالك بفضل الله   اولا : احب اشكر كل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام والاخوه الافاضل الذى دعو لى من قلبهم  واشكر ايضا  كل الاعضاء الذى اتصلو بى من مصر ومن خارج مصر  كما اشكر جميع الذى قامو بزيارتى فى المنزل  وعلى راسهم الاستاذ سمير صيام كما اشكر الاستاذ الكريم جدا hadi75m على فتحه موضوع مخصوص لهذا الغرض كما اتصل بيا اثناء العمليه وهو فى الامارات وبعد العمليه  وان دل على شى دل على حسن اخلاقه كما اشكر مشرفنا الغالى سمير صيام غلى زيارته لى فى المنزل بعد العمليه  وكان معه حبيبى هيثم جولدن وكان سمير صيام ايضا على اتصال بيا يوميا قبل واثناء وبعد العمليه كما اشكر   الاستاذ محمد حنفى للفتحه موضوع اخر فى منتدى الجيران كما اشكر ابونا واخونا ومعلمنا وقائدنا قائد الفرسان ابوعبدالله على سؤاله عنى   وايضا كل الاعضاء الذى اتصلو بيا لاطمئنان عليا اشكرهم جميعا اسم اسم اشكركم جميعا للدعواتكم لى بالشفاء الذى كان له دور كبير فى نجاح العمليه اسف اذ كنت طولت عليكم     واسف جدا للغيابى عنكم فتره النقاهه وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## galal37

حمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## bo7a

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي .. والحمد لله الذي اتم شفاؤك علي خير   وحشتنا يا غالي والله .. وليك عندي أكله كوارع وهتبقي مية مية   طهور إن شاء *الله*

----------


## سمير صيام

حمد الله على سلامتك ياغالى وان شاء الله تعدى فترة النقاهة على خير وتنورنا تانى فى المنتدى

----------


## mahmoudh7

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي

----------


## عياد

الف الف مبروك نجاح العملية يابوعلي  والف الف حمدلله على السلامة  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   اجر وعافية ان شاء الله يابوعلي

----------


## حكار فوزي

حمدا لله على السلامة أخي.    تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحمد لله على سلامتك وجعله الله طهورا  وزيادة في الحسنات ورفعة في الدرحات

----------


## ahmed000

اجر وعافية ان شاء الله يابو علي باذن الله تقوم بالسلامة وتبقى زي الاول واحسن كمان منتظرينك في المنتدى حمد الله عالسلامة كمان مرة

----------


## عيني ترف

الحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## أبو معاذ الثاني

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك يا أبو علي  ورجوعك نور المنتدى

----------


## almalek77

الحمد لله على السلامة  وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

----------


## محمود علي

شفاك الله وعافاك يا غالي
ونحمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## سكاب

الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي ابو علي
واسال الله ان يمن عليك بالصحه والعافيه وطاعته فيما يحب ويرضى

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

حمدا لله على سلامتك  وان شاء الله ما تشوف شر

----------


## Hos_000

الحمدلله علي سلامتك

----------


## nesr_2020

مبروك نجاح العملية و ان شاء الله ربنا يمن عليك بالشفاء السريع

----------


## وليد الامور

شفاك الله و عافاك من كل سوء

----------


## متفائل محبوب

الحمدلله على السلامه وربي يسلمك من كل شر واحذر الجلوس طويلا بالفترة هذي على الكرسي

----------


## trojan of troy

الحمد لله على السلامة  
وطهور ان شالله  
وجعل الله ما اصابك تكفيراً لسيئاتك ورفعاً لدرجاتك

----------


## I am Mohammad

الحمد لله على سلامتك   :Icon26:

----------


## SamehKing

يا سيدى الف حمدا لله على سلامتك, اجر وعافيه ان شاء الله , ربنا يعطيك الصحه وما تشوف دكاتره تانى ابدا.  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## BillGatesJordan

شافاك الله وعافاك وحمد لله على السلامة والصحة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حمداً لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي ،
وأسأل الله أن يجعل لك في كل زفرة ألم كفارة لك من الذنوب ، 
وتطهيراً لك من الخطايا.

----------


## خالد الفهد

الحمد لله على السلامة يا بوعلي ، ما تشوف شر بإذن الله    :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

حمدا على السلامة اخي الفاضل و بارك الله فيك ... لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## الفقير الى الله

الف الف مليون حمد لله على السلامة   يا ابو علي   وباذن الله ترجع اقوى واصح من زمان   شفاك الله تعالى وعافاك

----------


## فواز السلوم

الحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## ehabbb

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ابو على   WELCOME BACK     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو كريم_2007

حمدا لله على السلامة أخي الكريم  كفارة من كبائر وصغير ذنوبك  بأذن الله   تحياتي

----------


## abdou

الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا قمر
الله يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المدارج

طهور ان شاء الله
والف سلامة لك ياباشا

----------


## hadi75m

حمدا لله على سلامتك ياغالى  وندعوا الله ان يمن عليك بالشفاء الكامل

----------


## حيدر دعاك

حمداً لله على السلامه ، أجر وعافيه انشاءالله

----------


## njjar

حمدا لله على السلامه   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abosalah

الف حمدالله على سلامتك يا جميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سيف الملوك

الحمد لله على السلامة  وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

----------


## forexdz

حمدا لله علي سلامتك طهورا انشاء الله

----------


## بشير

كتب الله عليك الصحة والعافية وتهانينا بنجاح العملية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عدي2

الحمد لله على السلامة 
                                     ونورتنا برجوعك

----------


## أبومحمود

الحمد لله على السلامة
أجر  وعافية إن شاء الله

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله كثيرا الحمدلله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شى لقد قومت باجراء عمليه لازالة عدد5 غضاريف من العمود الفقرى والحمدلله لقد نجحت العمليه والحمدلله على يد د/حسن الشافعى بمستشفى الانجلو بالزمالك بفضل الله   اولا : احب اشكر كل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام والاخوه الافاضل الذى دعو لى من قلبهم  واشكر ايضا  كل الاعضاء الذى اتصلو بى من مصر ومن خارج مصر  كما اشكر جميع الذى قامو بزيارتى فى المنزل  وعلى راسهم الاستاذ سمير صيام كما اشكر الاستاذ الكريم جدا hadi75m على فتحه موضوع مخصوص لهذا الغرض كما اتصل بيا اثناء العمليه وهو فى الامارات وبعد العمليه  وان دل على شى دل على حسن اخلاقه كما اشكر مشرفنا الغالى سمير صيام غلى زيارته لى فى المنزل بعد العمليه  وكان معه حبيبى هيثم جولدن وكان سمير صيام ايضا على اتصال بيا يوميا قبل واثناء وبعد العمليه كما اشكر   الاستاذ محمد حنفى للفتحه موضوع اخر فى منتدى الجيران كما اشكر ابونا واخونا ومعلمنا وقائدنا قائد الفرسان ابوعبدالله على سؤاله عنى   وايضا كل الاعضاء الذى اتصلو بيا لاطمئنان عليا اشكرهم جميعا اسم اسم اشكركم جميعا للدعواتكم لى بالشفاء الذى كان له دور كبير فى نجاح العمليه اسف اذ كنت طولت عليكم     واسف جدا للغيابى عنكم فتره النقاهه وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

 الف سلامة يا ابو على يا غالى 
يا نهار 5 غضاريف كان الله فى عونك يا غالى و الف سلامة  :Eh S(7):  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## max2007

الحمد لله على السلامة  وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

----------


## محمد البلوشي

الحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## عمر حلاق

ألف الحمدلله على السلامة أخي أبوعلي 
وإن شاء الله كفارة للذنوب 
تحياتي

----------


## المركز المصري

الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا اخي العزيز

----------


## faissal

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي

----------


## (عدي)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ابوعلي والله يجعلها اخر البلاوي

----------


## mayar

حمدالله على سلامتك ابو على وان شاء الله اخر العمليات
تحياتى لك

----------


## m.salah

الف الف الف حمدالله على السلامه يابو على وعايزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما تقبل تحياتي الحاره

----------


## Misho Elmasri

الف حمد الله على سلامتك يا غالى

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

الحمد الله على السلامه ابو على  وطهور ان شاء الله

----------


## forex_syria

ألف الحمد الله على سلامتك  أن شاء الله أجر وعافية ونتمنى من الله السميع الكريم الشفاء العاجل الى أخونا وحبيبنا ابو على حماه الله سبحانه وألبسه ثوب العافية سلامة قلبك ياغالي

----------


## hit man

الف الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا اخ ابو علي

----------


## abtsm_lee

الحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## npoleon

الف حمد وشكر لله على سلامتك ، حماك الله من كل مكروه

----------


## طائر النورس

الف الحمدلله على سلامتك يابو علي

----------


## WD GANN

حمدا لله على السلامة اخي  :AA:  :Ongue:

----------


## mido

الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا ابوعلى

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

حمد لله على سلامتك أخي ابو علي

----------


## عبدالجبار

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي اجر وعافية ان شاء الله

----------


## شريف دعبس

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي .. والحمد لله الذي اتم شفاؤك علي خير

----------


## aboali

اشكركم جميعا على مشاعركم الكريمه نحوى وبارك الله فيكم
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## aboali

> حمد لله على سلامتك

 الله يسلمك يا غالى   

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي .. والحمد لله الذي اتم شفاؤك علي خير   وحشتنا يا غالي والله .. وليك عندي أكله كوارع وهتبقي مية مية    طهور إن شاء *الله*

  وانا فى انتظار الكوارع لاحسن اقول لاولاد ابو اسماعيل    

> حمد الله على سلامتك ياغالى وان شاء الله تعدى فترة النقاهة على خير وتنورنا تانى فى المنتدى

 
ربنا يكرمك استاذ سمير    

> الف الف مبروك نجاح العملية يابوعلي   والف الف حمدلله على السلامة   اجر وعافية ان شاء الله يابوعلي

 الله يبارك فيك استاذ عياد   

> حمدا لله على السلامة أخي.  تحياتي و تقديري.

  الله يسلمك يا غالى   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك وجعله الله طهورا وزيادة في الحسنات ورفعة في الدرحات

 الله يسلمك يا غالى   

> اجر وعافية ان شاء الله يابو علي باذن الله تقوم بالسلامة وتبقى زي الاول واحسن كمان منتظرينك في المنتدى حمد الله عالسلامة كمان مرة

  الله يسلمك يا زعيم   

> الحمدلله على السلامه

  ربنا يكرمك    

> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك يا أبو علي   ورجوعك نور المنتدى

  

> 

  المنتدى منور بيك   

> الحمد لله على السلامة  وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

 الله يسلمك  

> شفاك الله وعافاك يا غالي
> ونحمد الله على سلامتك

 الله يسلمك   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي ابو علي
> واسال الله ان يمن عليك بالصحه والعافيه وطاعته فيما يحب ويرضى

 ربنا يكرمك يا غالى   

> حمدا لله على سلامتك  وان شاء الله ما تشوف شر

  ولا انت كمان ما تشوف شر ابدا   

> الحمدلله علي سلامتك

 الله يسلمك   

> مبروك نجاح العملية و ان شاء الله ربنا يمن عليك بالشفاء السريع

 الله يبارك فيك  

> شفاك الله و عافاك من كل سوء

  ربنا يكرمك يا امور   

> الحمدلله على السلامه وربي يسلمك من كل شر واحذر الجلوس طويلا بالفترة هذي على الكرسي

  علم وسينفذ   

> الحمد لله على السلامة  
> وطهور ان شالله  
> وجعل الله ما اصابك تكفيراً لسيئاتك ورفعاً لدرجاتك

  يا رب والله يسلمك   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك

 ربنا يخليلك يا غالى  

> يا سيدى الف حمدا لله على سلامتك, اجر وعافيه ان شاء الله , ربنا يعطيك الصحه وما تشوف دكاتره تانى ابدا.

  يااااااااااااارب    

> شافاك الله وعافاك وحمد لله على السلامة والصحة

  الله يسلمك   

> حمداً لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي ، وأسأل الله أن يجعل لك في كل زفرة ألم كفارة لك من الذنوب ،  وتطهيراً لك من الخطايا.

  ربنا يكرمك يا قائد الاخلاق    

> الحمد لله على السلامة يا بوعلي ، ما تشوف شر بإذن الله

  

> 

 ولا انت كمان ما تشوف شر  

> حمدا على السلامة اخي الفاضل و بارك الله فيك ... لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله

  الله يسلمك    

> الف الف مليون حمد لله على السلامة   يا ابو علي   وباذن الله ترجع اقوى واصح من زمان   شفاك الله تعالى وعافاك

 
الله يسلمك يا غالى   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك

  الله يسلمك    

> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ابو على   WELCOME BACK

  

> 

  الله يسلمك   

> حمدا لله على السلامة أخي الكريم كفارة من كبائر وصغير ذنوبك بأذن الله   تحياتي

  الله يسلمك يا ابو كريم   

> الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا قمر
> الله يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

 الله يسلمك  

> طهور ان شاء الله
> والف سلامة لك ياباشا

 الله يسلمك   

> حمدا لله على سلامتك ياغالى  وندعوا الله ان يمن عليك بالشفاء الكامل

 ربنا يخليك يا استاذ محمود  

> حمداً لله على السلامه ، أجر وعافيه انشاءالله

 الله يسلمك  

> حمدا لله على السلامه

 الله يسلمك   

> الف حمدالله على سلامتك يا جميل

  الله يسلمك يا ابو صلاح    

> الحمد لله على السلامة  وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

 الله يسلمك  

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك طهورا انشاء الله

 الله يسلمك   

> كتب الله عليك الصحة والعافية وتهانينا بنجاح العملية

 الله يسلمك  

> الحمد لله على السلامة 
> ونورتنا برجوعك

 الله يسلمك   

> الحمد لله على السلامة أجر وعافية إن شاء الله

 الله يسلمك    

> الف سلامة يا ابو على يا غالى  يا نهار 5 غضاريف كان الله فى عونك يا غالى و الف سلامة   ودى و تقديرى

 الله يسلمك يا وليد    

> الحمد لله على السلامة   وإن شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة

  

> 

 الله يسلمك   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك

 الله يسلمك  

> ألف الحمدلله على السلامة أخي أبوعلي  وإن شاء الله كفارة للذنوب  تحياتي

 الله يسلمك   

> الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا اخي العزيز

 الله يسلمك   

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي

 الله يسلمك   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ابوعلي والله يجعلها اخر البلاوي

 الله يسلمك   

> حمدالله على سلامتك ابو على وان شاء الله اخر العمليات
> تحياتى لك

 الله يسمك يا ميار ومتشكر جدا على اتصالك بيا بعد وقبل العمليه بارك الله فيكى3   

> الف الف الف حمدالله على السلامه يابو على وعايزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما تقبل تحياتي الحاره

  الله يسلمك يا ابو صلاح   

> الف حمد الله على سلامتك يا غالى

 الله يسلمك    

> الحمد الله على السلامه ابو على  وطهور ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك يا ابو تركى    

> ألف الحمد الله على سلامتك  أن شاء الله أجر وعافية ونتمنى من الله السميع الكريم الشفاء العاجل الى أخونا وحبيبنا ابو على حماه الله سبحانه وألبسه ثوب العافية سلامة قلبك ياغالي

  الله يخليك يا غالى    

> الف الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا اخ ابو علي

 الف شكر  

> الحمد لله على سلامتك

 الله يخيلك   

> الف حمد وشكر لله على سلامتك ، حماك الله من كل مكروه

 
الله يسلمك   

> الف الحمدلله على سلامتك يابو علي

 الله يسلمك يا ابو فارس وشكر على اتصالك بيا    

> حمدا لله على السلامة اخي

 الله يسلمك  

> الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا ابوعلى

 الله يسلمك يا ميدو ومتشكر جدا على اللى انت عملته علشانى
وطبعا ما كان ينفع اشكرك عبر المنتدى لاكنى سوف اعمل عزومه لك مخصوصه :Icon26:   

> حمد لله على سلامتك أخي ابو علي

 الله يسلمك  

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي اجر وعافية ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك    

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا ابو علي .. والحمد لله الذي اتم شفاؤك علي خير

  الله يسلمك يا شريف

----------


## jedawy

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك ياابو على وطهور ان شاء الله واهم شىء اتباع تعليمات الاطباء وعدم الاجهاد فى هذه الفترة

----------


## محمد العزب

شفاك الله وعفاك
والف حمدالله على السلامه   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ashraf Salah

الف حمد لله على سلامتك
وشفاك الله وعفاك

----------


## محمد الزيني

الحمد لله على السلامة ياباشا... وان شاء الله ربنا يعافيك ويعفو عنك وتقوم بالسلامة والعافية ان شاء الله ياغالي   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## yahia

حمدا لله على السلامة 
الله يتمم شفاك على خير

----------


## :: EslaM IbraheM ::

حمد لله على السلامه يا غالي  والف مبروك على نجاح العمليه  
دمت بود

----------


## ~MoRoO~

:  :: الف الــف حمداللـــ9 على الســــلامـ9 يابو علي طهووور انـ شــــــــــاءاللـ9 ::  :

----------


## aboali

> الف الحمد لله على سلامتك ياابو على وطهور ان شاء الله واهم شىء اتباع تعليمات الاطباء وعدم الاجهاد فى هذه الفترة

 الله يسلمك  يا جداوي باشا ويكفيك من كل شر

----------


## الكيلاني

طهور انشاء الله وحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## aboali

> شفاك الله وعفاك  والف حمدالله على السلامه

 الله يسلمك يا غالى   

> الف حمد لله على سلامتك
> وشفاك الله وعفاك

 الله يسلمك يا اشرف وكنت منتظر منك تليفون    

> الحمد لله على السلامة ياباشا... وان شاء الله ربنا يعافيك ويعفو عنك وتقوم بالسلامة والعافية ان شاء الله ياغالي

 الله يسلمك يا زينى   

> حمدا لله على السلامة 
> الله يتمم شفاك على خير

 ربنا يبارك فيك يا غالى  

> حمد لله على السلامه يا غالي والف مبروك على نجاح العمليه  
> دمت بود

  الله يسلمك يا برنس   

> :  :: الف الــف حمداللـــ9 على الســــلامـ9 يابو علي طهووور انـ شــــــــــاءاللـ9 ::  :

  الله يسلمك   

> طهور انشاء الله وحمدلله على السلامه

 الله يسلمك

----------

